# HOMM X Legacy - Spiel hat einen Bug - keine Hilfe vom Support - Lösung ???



## farmerklaus (18. April 2016)

*HOMM X Legacy - Spiel hat einen Bug - keine Hilfe vom Support - Lösung ???*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe bei HOMM X Legacy endlich den ersten Akt geschafft, doch leider bleibt das Spiel dann im Gespräch mit
dem Stadthalter hängen. Es erscheint noch ein Textfeld "Fortfahren" jedoch sind ab dann alle Tasten "tot".
Man kann das Spiel weder beenden noch sonst etwas tun. Doch die Maus läuft noch, somit kann man mit dem 
Mauszeiger noch ein paar Kreise drehen. Eine Anfrage beim Support ergab nur, das ich doch bitte meine 
Rechner Konfiguration übermitteln sollte. Und eben die DXDiag Datei. Da erschließt sich mir der Sinn nicht, denn
das Spiel läuft ja die ganze Zeit völlig normal. Erst ab diesem speziellen Punkt ist eben Ende und man kann 
das Spiel dann nur noch über Task beenden schließen.
Noch zur Info: ich verwende einen *Acer TravelMate 5760G-32324G50Mnsk mit **integrierten NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M
und Windows 10. Das Spiel ist bei UPLAY angemeldet. Version *(1.5-16336)
Möglicherweise hat hier ja jemand eine Lösung?
Da wäre ich euch echt dankbar, da ich das Game sehr gerne weiterspielen würde!

Viele Grüße von Farmer Klaus
(Sorry, habe nicht auf die Uhrzeit geachtet, muss mich schnell noch ein paar Stunden auf Ohr legen)


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2016)

farmerklaus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Habe bei HOMM X Legacy endlich den ersten Akt geschafft, doch leider bleibt das Spiel dann im Gespräch mit
> dem Stadthalter hängen. Es erscheint noch ein Textfeld "Fortfahren" jedoch sind ab dann alle Tasten "tot".
> ...


 eventuell kommt halt genau da ein Befehl oder eine Sequenz oder sonstwas zum allerersten Mal in den Game, und daher war davor nie ein Fehler da. So was gibt's 




Ansonsten: vlt deaktivier mal den Virenscanner, ob der schuld ist. Auch andere Tools, die vlt nebenbei laufen, wie Skype oder so. Und vor allem: bei Acer mal schauen, ob es neuere Treiber auch für Win10 gibt. Wenn nein, dann mal bei Nvidia die neuesten Treiber für die GT 630M 
runterladen und installieren - achte bei der Wahl darauf, dass es sich um eine mobile Notebookkarte handelt.

Wenn nix hilft: den Spielstand mal auf einen USB-Stick kopieren und das Game bei einem anderen PC oder Laptop installieren, natürlich auch uplay und dort mit deinem uplay-Account einloggen, und dann den Spielstand vom Stick in den Ordner fürs Spiel kopieren, Spiel starten und den Spielstand laden, ob der dort geht. Wenn nein, dann ist eher der Spielstand selbst irgendwie "defekt". Wenn es aber klappt, dann kannst du weiterspielen, speichern und den neuen Spielstand wiederum auf dein Laptop kopieren. 

Fall der Spielstand eh in der uplay-Cloud gespeichert wird, brauchst du das mit dem Stick natürlich nicht machen.


----------



## farmerklaus (26. April 2016)

Hallo Herbboy.
Erst mal Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bei Acer gibt es keine aktuellen Treiber mehr, dafür bei NVidia schon, habe die Treiber aktuallisiert, leider ändert sich am Fehler nichts. 
Ich habe aber vorhin mal direkt beim Support angerufen, okay war ja klar der MA dort wollte die DXDIAG, die MSINFO und die UPLAY Log 
Dateien haben um hierzu helfen zu können. Ich warte noch auf eine Antwort.
Am Telefon meinte der MA wie du auch schon vermutet hast, dass eventuell der Spielstand defekt ist.
Die Frage ist, ob es ausreicht einfach ein neues Spiel zu starten oder muss man das gesamte Spiel deinstallieren und dann sozusagen
alles zurück auf Anfang und alles von vorn???
Viele Grüße von  Farmer Klaus
(Zu den MSDOS Zeiten war alles einfacher LoL)


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2016)

Wenn nur der Spielstand defekt ist, dann reicht es normalerweise, ein neues Spiel zu starten. Und wie war das noch: kann man nicht mehrere Spielstände speichern? Ich würde dann nämlich immer wieder mal auch nen neuen Spielstand nutzen, und wenn der wieder defekt sein sollte, kann man einen älteren laden und schauen, ob es mit dem klappt


----------

